# Now running on the new server...



## Andy R (Jul 22, 2007)

We are now running on a new server.  Please post any strange errors you find here...

*Note: *This server is going to be running at maximum capacity until the other servers arrive from the old data center tomorrow via UPS. Please be patient while I get the old servers setup so I can then offload some of the load to them and speed things up further. This process will take 1-2 weeks for me to get the other server in place and I will post more details as I move forward with this.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks, Andy.  It didn't seem to take very long at all.  Treat yourself.  You did a good job and I know, as you said, there's more ahead.  Bravo!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 23, 2007)

_Wow, that was fast. Things look pretty good. Nothing odd so far.. Things running a lot faster already._
_Thanks_
_kadesma_


----------



## auntdot (Jul 23, 2007)

Afraid all we can get here is dial up so it would be hard to tell if anything is running slowly.

Everything runs slowly.

Apparently you do not.  Great job and thanks.


----------



## redkitty (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Andy!!!


----------



## Rom (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the Info  A one night job is pretty good, normally sites come back a few days later  You must've had a good dinner and it gave u your energy to fly LOL


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Andy...another job done well!  Thank you for keeping us posted, I know that I appreciate it!!


----------



## licia (Jul 24, 2007)

It seems to be taking quite a while to load the pages - but it could be my computer. I'll check another site and see if the problem persists. Thanks for all you are doing to make the site even better, if possible.


----------

